# Can't Browse Network



## sabre307 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have an Intel based iMac running OSX 10.4 that cannot browse the network. I can connect directly to a server share by select Command-k from the desktop and entering smb://server, but when I click the browse button, I do not see any computers on the network. I'm convinced that this has to be a simple checkbox somewhere that hasn't been activated but I can't figure out which one it is. Anyone have any ideas to help?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Not really. Browsing a Windows network from a Mac is touchy. Sometimes it works, other times it does not. Have you made sure that the Mac's workgroup name is the same as the network you are on?


----------



## sabre307 (Mar 10, 2008)

I guess I left out the part where the network is a Win 2k3 domain. The Mac isn't a member of the domain, but they have about 4 other Macs that are set up the same way and browse just fine. What's killing me is that this Mac can't even see the other Macs when it is refusing to browse, but it will sometimes browse just fine.


----------

